# Carpro Essence - Impressive



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Used this today on my sisters Bora. The paint was pretty much trashed. Half the car I did with M101 on wool and then finishing pad with carpro reflect. This was taking too long and I didnt have much time left.

So I thought Id try Carpro Essence on the other half and see how it goes. The filling power is actually very impressive. I also finished the other half of the car in less than half the time.

Used via rotary and a lake country yellow cutting pad. 1 set only, 1st pass firm pressure and around 1500rpm, 2nd pass the same and 3rd pass slowed down and no pressure. This left no holograms and all in all took a minute a two per section. Removes very easy too.

This technique might not work with softer paint and I actually wouldnt use the yellow LC pad on any anything other than hard paint either. But I can see essence working even better on soft paint with a different pad.

Some pics to show the difference. The paint was seriously trashed and its a daily so perfection isnt needed. I pretty much wasted my time doing a 2 stage on the other side but let me just say, the essence set pretty much left the paint looking as the M101 did, in terms of swirl removal (or filling in the case of essence). The fact that essence filling is semi permanent, makes this polish perfect to maintain your paint year on year without removing precious clear coat.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Impressive. 

Gonz.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

But will the filler wash out; or is it well sealed in?

Or is that actual correction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

orienteer said:


> But will the filler wash out; or is it well sealed in?
> 
> Or is that actual correction
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it does have fine abrasives so Id guess some correction but mainly filled. It is semi permanent and said to last a year. I did top the car with Sonax NPT so it has some decent protection.

But like said even if it lasted 6 months, Id have no problem going around the car spending and hour or 2 every six months giving it the essence treatment. I dont have a PDG but I dont think its removing a measurable amount of clear and thats the best thing about it. Paint enhancement results without the removal of clear, or minimal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

That's very impressive. Added some good gloss too, by the looks of it. Really must get around to trying some of this.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

i have to agree Essences is amazing, super easy to work with and give a stunning result and it seems to hold up for a good year or so, but after that its difficult to tell if its new swirls or the old swirls that came back.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I got the essence , my car is pretty much swirl free, and I will correct any if they are present then use essence as a gloss booster and to fill the ones I missed. Do you think pre wax or paint cleaner is needed before essence to achieve the best longevity? I was thinking it would not do any harm ( I would use panel wipe after using a pre wax cleaner just in case) ? I will top it up with Fusso coat , that should last me at least a year I guess.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

FallenAngel said:


> I got the essence , my car is pretty much swirl free, and I will correct any if they are present then use essence as a gloss booster and to fill the ones I missed. Do you think pre wax or paint cleaner is needed before essence to achieve the best longevity? I was thinking it would not do any harm ( I would use panel wipe after using a pre wax cleaner just in case) ? I will top it up with Fusso coat , that should last me at least a year I guess.


Essence IS a paint cleanser too - it's pointless doing anything other than a full Decon before using it. Apply your LSP on top without panel wiping after 3hrs curing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Blockroc thanks a lot, will do like that then.


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anybody know how this compares to Wolfs Nano Polish?


----------



## manor (Apr 17, 2011)

I have both Carpro Essence and Carpro Essence Plus at home. The Essence Plus should just be a filler and not abrasive at all...perfect for maintain a ceramic coating each spring. I haven't tested any of them yet, but does anyone know how they are compared to each other?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

They are both the same just Essence plus doesn't have any abrasives in it. Used both of them on the same car so definitely no difference


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you apply a coating straight over this. So your not using panel wipe so your not removing the swirls/ marring your hiding. Will it bond to the paintwork ok.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

You can over the Essence , not over the essence plus. Basicly it is a primer for coatings and , thats exactly its main job.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

FallenAngel said:


> You can over the Essence , not over the essence plus. Basicly it is a primer for coatings and , thats exactly its main job.


So you use this before applying a coating, then when you start to get wash marring etc on the coating after a while, you then use essence plus to fill and hide the marks.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

wish wash said:


> So you use this before applying a coating, then when you start to get wash marring etc on the coating after a while, you then use essence plus to fill and hide the marks.


Exactly. :thumb:


----------



## manor (Apr 17, 2011)

Could you use Essence first and a last step with Essence Plus instead of using a coating? I've seen some YouTube videos were just Reload been used after Essence...so why not one step with Essence Plus was my thought...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

manor said:


> Could you use Essence first and a last step with Essence Plus instead of using a coating? I've seen some YouTube videos were just Reload been used after Essence...so why not one step with Essence Plus was my thought...


You can mate just leave Essence to cure for about 3+ before you apply Essence plus :thumb: this is exactly what am going to be doing very soon.


----------



## Boblrfl2 (Apr 20, 2017)

Maybe a stupid question... but how do you know if you've actually corrected or just filled? Other than waiting 6 months to see if the swirls come back?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Boblrfl2 said:


> Maybe a stupid question... but how do you know if you've actually corrected or just filled? Other than waiting 6 months to see if the swirls come back?


Good question. You can't IMO


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Boblrfl2 said:


> Maybe a stupid question... but how do you know if you've actually corrected or just filled? Other than waiting 6 months to see if the swirls come back?


It is claimed by carpro to have a similar cut to carpro reflect so very minimal cut. The majority is filling.

There are plenty of correcting polishes on the market but very little in the way of durable fillers or glazes. And the gloss and finish of essence certainly adds, even on a corrected car imo


----------

